# Shadow Banning, not getting rides despite being online



## superfuber (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello Fellow Ants! I was wondering if anyone has had experience with shadow banning, or to be more specific, being online in the drivers app while not receiving trip requests, and not showing up in the passenger app?

Fuber "support" is, as usual, completely clueless and worse than useless. So I got to thinking, now that we can't see acceptance or cancellation rates anymore, maybe shadowbanning is a new way to punish drivers without actually telling them so. Or maybe this is a new Uber legal strategy to try and thwart those pesky workers laws... deactivation without being told or made aware of it?

Any experiential advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

superfuber said:


> being online in the drivers app while not receiving trip requests, and not showing up in the passenger app?


In my experience, that has usually been a glitch in the driver app.

I go offline and come back on. If that doesn't fix it, I log off completely from the app (do it from within the app). Then close the app. And then reopen it, and log in using your password. Then go on line.

Anyhow, that's been my experience.

Christine


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

50 /50
Half the time it is glitch , but the other half it is slight shadow banning. They will not admit it.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Ridiculous 

Why would Uber try and exercise the type of control that is akin to an employee? You cant believe people at Uber sit around and think how can we get drivers to accept more or cancel less when they must be super busy designing the new app.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Ridiculous


I don't think it's ridiculous to ask.

I've sat around wondering why I wasn't getting a trip request. Then looked at the rider app. It was sort of like standing in the sunshine and seeing that I didn't cast a shadow. The system didn't know I was there.

Christine


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

You can see your cancel and acceptance ratings. In the full ride breakdown screen the one that shows the riders charge click on "back to weekly earnings" this will take you to each week's statistics screen.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

IMHO claims of Uber giving less or worse rides to punish drivers for acceptance/cancellation are just conspiracy theory. What would be the point of doing this without even informing the drivers? It's not some backstreet cab operation where the dispatcher can give a driver less jobs, and expect the driver to get the message that they got on the wrong side of him. Personally, I'd just attribute it to a glitch. Try going offline and back on, then check the rider app. Also check you didn't accidentally set the app to only get delivery requests or something.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

superfuber said:


> Hello Fellow Ants! I was wondering if anyone has had experience with shadow banning,


Every time I have money in my "surge bank", yeah.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve had this happen several times. Every time I go offline and back online and then magically reappear as a good ant.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

We drivers have persecution complex. 

No one’s out to get you! It’s just a crummy ap! Look at how often pay updates are delayed. Ridiculous!

If not getting pings, check your network connection. Uber would have to actually care about you to harm you. They don’t!


----------



## scarab (Nov 19, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> In my experience, that has usually been a glitch in the driver app.
> 
> I go offline and come back on. If that doesn't fix it, I log off completely from the app (do it from within the app). Then close the app. And then reopen it, and log in using your password. Then go on line.
> 
> ...


This procedure had no effect. I am still not visible on the Rider map.
Scarab


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

‘Shadow banning, take me through the night shadow banning, oh baby you do it right, shadow banning!’
Andy Gibb


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Ridiculous
> 
> Why would Uber try and exercise the type of control that is akin to an employee? You cant believe people at Uber sit around and think how can we get drivers to accept more or cancel less when they must be super busy designing the new app.


Nonsense, I built a software application in one week. It seems like a serious issue with network data / location. Either way, drivers should be notified when they list contact with the system.

Uber is technologically challeged!


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Uber is technologically challeged!


Agreed.

With the resources they have access to, I could make a better app, in a far shorter period of time. Uber should hire ME to replace their engineering team!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Rideshare is out to get me everyday. When I was trying to get my 60 ride promo they told me to go to a spot in DC that was busier than usual at 2AM when I was one away from the promo with a couple hours left. Guess what? No pings there. They're a bunch of liars.

Luckily I was near the union station amtrak circle which is pretty much a constant water fountain for pings. Did Uber recommend me that? NOOOO. They hate me.


----------

